# Northern Limit Line



## dimsum (20 Aug 2016)

Found a South Korean movie on Netflix called Northern Limit Line.  Very interesting movie about the SK/NK naval engagement known as the Second Battle of Yeonpyeong in 2002.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Northern_Limit_Line_(film)


----------



## CougarKing (20 Aug 2016)

Great film! Btw, here's the older thread on this topic:

"Northern Limit Line" depicts 2002 clash between ROKN and North Korea


----------

